
CIRCLean – USB key sanitizer - adulau
https://www.circl.lu/projects/CIRCLean/
======
jonaslejon
Old:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8216853](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8216853)

------
basicplus2
I would buy this now if they sold it

